# The Sierra Gorda



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

It's still "full steam ahead" as things are slowly being checked-off on the to-do list before we depart to Mexico in a few months. I've never had to ponder a move that wasn't connected to some sort of job, so I'm not exactly tied-down to any particular place. I have even thought of planning a route from Georgia that takes is through the areas we're interested in and making a decision along the way. While Guanajuato is still in our plans, I have been looking elsewhere lately. That area strecthes from Jalpan de Serra in the east, to Aguascalientes in the west, and includes various town and cities in-between. 

The Sierra Gorda region, in particular, has captured the most of my attention, especially after watching this video: 




If anyone has any particular knowledge of this area, or the municipalities within, please feel free to share.


----------

